# 9 ft blade on 1/2ton



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

hello I just bought a 2001 dodge ram 1500 that came with a 9ft fisher minute mount. The guy I bought it off said that this was the only size blade hes ever used. I'm worried that its gonna be harder on the truck been so heavy. What do you guys think? anything to look out for? I'm only plowing about 10 small to medium size driveways.
Thks Chris


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

are you sure its 9ft -that will definately kill that truck-i know ,i had one and dumped it a year later


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Personally I would NEVER have bought a 1/2 ton with a 9 foot plow on it! That truck has been overworked and abused, I would either get a smaller plow ASAP or a different truck and plow will be in you near future guaranteed!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

specially not a dodge, lol trannys are weak as balls.


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

thats just a bad idea that much weight on a 1500.. ouch that trucks probly been worked hard with that blade on it. what kinda plow is it?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

the plow is a fisher minute mount...I read somewheres that the plow is only 26pounds heavier then the 8ft plow??true?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

An 8" Fisher is even pushing the limits for a 1/2 ton truck. Word of advice: sell either the truck or the plow & purchase the right supplement to the side that you keep. Some moron beat on his truck if it does have a 9'


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Does anyone know a website that tells the weight of blade? and how much could i sell this blade for? all the hooks up are suppost to be the same as a 7'6 or 8 foot blade..


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.fisherplows.com/models.asp
Sorry to be harsh, but are you sure you're up to the challenge of this business? You don't seem to be on top of things from your couple postings. The Fisher site has blade info readily available. The 9' HD is 745# and the 7.5' is 630# which is more to where you should be.

Plowsite, ebay, craigslist are 3 places to check on what people are getting for plows. Do yourself (& us) a favor and check them all out


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

buddy back down, i'm new at shopping for equipment. Didnt think it was a big deal, and I pulled a blonde moment. I've talked to a few guys who plow and a couple liked the 9 foot blade and a couple didnt. I'm just checking around. I'm not currently plowing with blade it just came with the truck.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have 3 Boss plows:

7'6" Straight Blade w/ Boss wings
8' Straight Blade
9" Straight Blade

My personal truck, '05 Duramax, is front axle heavy due to the diesel engine. I usually put the 7'6" w/ wings on my truck to lighten the front end load and use the others on the gassers. Just what I do, I wouldnt have a 9' on a 1/2 ton.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

First off, welcome to Plowsite!  Now more harsh stuff, alot of new guys on here just blast out tons of questions without trying to answer them themselves. This place is a GREAT wealth of info. you can use the search, or all the ads at the top of every page are all links, like for Fisher.
I would say ditch the 9 and get a 7.5 or 8. Even an 8 I would beef the front end. If your lucky can swap or even make some payup If you want to sit on that 9 you can likely get a good buck for it. There not as common as a 7.5 or 8, you should be able to get one easy.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Rule of thumb.
1/2 ton 7.5'
3/4 ton 8' or 8' with wings
1 ton 8' with wings or 9'

Just kind of the norm. I know a lot of guys that run 810 blizzards on 3/4 with out much for problems. 1/2 ton just isn't built for a 9' plow. Don't believe me? Just go look at the size of axles, drive train, engine options between a 1/2 ton and 3/4, 1 tons. It's not like you hear, size really does matter. You can plow with a 1/2 ton, but if you look at guys doing commercial work it will all be 3/4 and 1 tons for a reason. I will agree with all the other guys that said do your self a favor and get a smaller plow. Or get a big check book because you will be writing a lot of checks for repairs. It isn't just the 30% more weight hanging off the front of your truck, you can add bigger springs or timbrens for that. But it is the 20-30% more snow you are pushing with each pass.

I want you to be successful and plowing with a 9' blade on a 1/2 ton won't get you there. I was once a newbie too. Some people on here forget that they started out just like you and me. Well maybe some of them popped out of their momma's womb in a plow truck and kicked dad out of the driver’s seat after they got their umbilical cord cut and a fresh diaper on, but I doubt it.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

ducatirider944;541815 said:


> Some people on here forget that they started out just like you and me. Well maybe some of them popped out of their momma's womb in a plow truck and kicked dad out of the driver's seat after they got their umbilical cord cut and a fresh diaper on, but I doubt it.


^^ That was funny.

These guys are right. Unless the parts (drive train, springs, shocks, etc) have been modded and upgraded with beefier ones, a 9' blade and the amount of snow weight you'd be pushing are gonna murder that truck.

I'd try and sell the plow and get a smaller blade for the mount, if it was me. Either that or, if you can afford it, buy the smaller blade and keep the big one. If ya get really into it, then all ya gotta buy is the mount to go on a bigger truck for that 9' blade.

Just my $0.02


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Told this story before but here we go again.

A friend of mine is running a 8'6" Arctic Poly on his 1999 Tahoe. It has been on since new. He plows very hard and I would not lend him anything. His truck has had no more repairs then anything else around. This guy does next to no maintenance.

Your set up may not be the best choice but if you are ONLY doing the 10 driveways then run with it.

Everyone says Dodge has weak tranny's but it is the front end that I couldn't keep in my 2.


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH (Mar 7, 2007)

Anyone ever cut a blade down? Why not? partner saw.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

It could be done! I know of a guy who made a Western bigger. Just be sure to cut the same amount off of each side so it balances


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

PLOWIN DOUGH;541874 said:


> Anyone ever cut a blade down? Why not? partner saw.





exmark1;541880 said:


> It could be done! I know of a guy who made a Western bigger. Just be sure to cut the same amount off of each side so it balances


Why do this? Hell I would think all he needs to do is post in the wanted section. 9' Fisher for trade on a 7.5 fisher. I would think he could find someone moving up to a bigger truck that is wanting a 9'. I don't know about the Fisher but Hiniker uses all the same plow attachments for all their blades other than the actual truck mount. I would think Fisher is the same way. No point in re-inventing the wheel here. Just trade the blade. He might be able to make a buck in the trade?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

already on the truck i say run it unless u want to change it.
run what u brung.
can't be any worse than pushing a ton of the heavy brick snow with a 7.5 and half ton like we do around here. (or dirt)
probably isnt good for the truck but plowing isn't good for trucks anyway.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

chris_morrison;541633 said:


> hello I just bought a 2001 dodge ram 1500 that came with a 9ft fisher minute mount. The guy I bought it off said that this was the only size blade hes ever used. I'm worried that its gonna be harder on the truck been so heavy. What do you guys think? anything to look out for? I'm only plowing about 10 small to medium size driveways.
> Thks Chris


Nice to see another New Brunswicker on here, plowing season is just about up for us so dont be in a rush to sell the 9' footer for nothin cause someone will give you a good price for it.
Check on Kijiji for a 7.5' blade, I have seen a few for sale this winter as well as in Nova Scotia, I have been serching for a year now for an 8' Fisher blade for my K10 Chevy and have had not one call, so remember your blade is worth some money.payup


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

take my advice and ditch the 9 footer on your 1/2 ton, also start saving for a new tranny, its gonna grenade no doubt about it. i had a 99 1/2 ton ram with a 7.5 on it and the tranny grenaded at like 70k, and the truck only had the plow on it for about a year.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Good advice, I found someone looking for a 9ft blade and is willing to swap me for 8ft on Kijiji. Thanks for the help and the opinions.
Chris


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

even am 8 footer is pushig it, does the truck have any suspension mods to the front to handle the weight??? such as timbrens?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*2nd gen yes, 3rd gen no.*



THEGOLDPRO;542159 said:


> take my advice and ditch the 9 footer on your 1/2 ton, also start saving for a new tranny, its gonna grenade no doubt about it. i had a 99 1/2 ton ram with a 7.5 on it and the tranny grenaded at like 70k, and the truck only had the plow on it for about a year.


If he has the 3rd gen 45rfe tranny he won't have the troubles you have been having.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

they all suck, lol its just a matter of time.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

As a previous poster said, try and swap your 9' blade for a 7.5' blade, if not look on Craigslist there are always 7.5' Fisher blades around. Some non MM fisher plows with work as long as the ear width is the correct widthYou would have to have a welder move the rear cross member back so it will clear the MM drop leg, I would alsos have them box the channel. This type of non MM conversion would only take about two hours, I've done several.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

i say bigger truck or smaller plow.


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

chris_morrison;542577 said:


> Good advice, I found someone looking for a 9ft blade and is willing to swap me for 8ft on Kijiji. Thanks for the help and the opinions.
> Chris


there is a 7'6 blade near me for sale that would be perfect for your truck. the guys just has the blade i think, it is on kijiji Ad ID: 38233114 in the moncton section. i think that he still has it. i am sure that you could get it for a good price and sell yours. I have a buddy that plows with a 2000 ram 1500 with a 7'6 meyers and he is having tranny problems now, with that size, he works for dodge and said an 8' is even to much for the front end of his with the extra mods, so be careful if u go over 7'6. just my $.02


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Here's the up date. I believe my truck has 3/4ton coil springs in the front and the 9ft was only ran for less than a year in 2006 cause we had such a bad winter. I have recently cut it down to a 7.5ft and re welded the braces on. Pretty neat project. The handling is 150 times better now driving down the road. I was going to trade it but didn't like anything I went to see. My next project is new shocks and maybe 2wd 3/4ton leaf springs


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get an 8' on that truck or you will kill your transmition. Why would you buy a 1/2 ton with a 9' plow? It probabaly was beat on pretty bad.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

mercer_me;633391 said:


> Get an 8' on that truck or you will kill your transmition. Why would you buy a 1/2 ton with a 9' plow? It probabaly was beat on pretty bad.


Did you even read his last post


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

toby4492;633396 said:


> Did you even read his last post


people from maine can read??


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;634023 said:


> people from maine can read??


this guy cant


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

ya the truck did have a bad tranny but the prior owner replaced it. It was a good deal to help me get my business started and I never planned on running the blade. The prior owner only ran it for half a season maybe do to bad winter and he sold his 1 ton. He needed something to do personal stuff. The truck handled the bigger plow fine but I dont wanna risk the added expense and I want it to last a while. thks for the replies and Ill get some picks up of everything the first snow fall. I think I want to get 7'6 v blade for next year and keep this truck as my driveway truck except how well does it backdrag? Will the fisher back drag any better?


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

chris_morrison;634084 said:


> ya the truck did have a bad tranny but the prior owner replaced it. It was a good deal to help me get my business started and I never planned on running the blade. The prior owner only ran it for half a season maybe do to bad winter and he sold his 1 ton. He needed something to do personal stuff. The truck handled the bigger plow fine but I dont wanna risk the added expense and I want it to last a while. thks for the replies and Ill get some picks up of everything the first snow fall. I think I want to get 7'6 v blade for next year and keep this truck as my driveway truck except how well does it backdrag? Will the fisher back drag any better?


All plows except snow ways backdrag using the weight of the plow. You could make a backdrag edge to help it. It wont scrape to the pavement like when going forward though....


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

1500 series should have 7'.6" and nothing more. sure most 1/2 tons can handle weight, not good for front end; you'll be picking up pieces, do yourself a favor and get a smaller plow unless your going to use it a home.


----------

